

Digital Ocean + Dokku = 10$ Heroku - mitchwainer
http://beletsky.net/2013/08/digitalocean-plus-dokku-equals-10-heroku.html

======
andy_adams
I can understand not wanting to put all of one's eggs in the Heroku basket,
but Heroku's pricing is very reasonable for what they offer. I probably
overvalue my time, but if Heroku saves me a handful of hours in deploying my
project, it is absolutely worth the expense.

Granted, I'm not yet at "major" scale with Heroku, but not having to bumble
around with more complicated deployment systems seems like a no-brainer.

